# wild cockatiel and a tame cockatiel?



## karl4marquez (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a very tame handfed cockatiel, and I want a new cockatiel as her companion. I am about to buy a wild cockatiel. Is this a bad choice? 
the person in the petshop told me that if I buy a wild cockatiel, it will only beat up my tame cockatiel or my tame cockatiel would also be wild. is this true?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You mean an untame tiel from the petshop?
When you put your new tiel in quarantine you will have the chance to tame him/her, 
Lucky & cookie are close and had no problems, cookie bullys lucky sometimes when he is in the cage. I think it really depends on the bird itself, if they don't get on separate them.
Lucky & cookie are fine outside the cage but when it comes to night time, cookie is so fussy where he wants to be moving spot to spot


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A tame cockatiel will usually stay tame when a new bird is brought into the house, and will set a good example for the new bird when the new bird sees you interacting with the old bird.

Birds don't always get along together, and if your new bird bullies the old one you'll need to keep them in separate cages. They will still form a flock bond with each other and won't want to be too far apart, might they might not want to be too close together either.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

My untamed cockatiel does indeed bully my tamer one, but this could have been avoided had I quarantined it and tried to tame it instead of putting it in the same cage as the other one right away.


----------

